# Motor Scooter Problem(Mechanics Advice)



## jamtart98 (Jun 3, 2010)

I had,nt used my scooter for a while (Puegot Trekker 49cc)and it,s parked in the basement garage of our block of flats.
I thought I better put petrol/oil in as it might have evaporated but inadvertently(Stupidly!) put the petrol/oil in the wrong tank.
For weeks when I tried to start it up it did,nt fire.After a week or two it did start with lots of dirty smoke from the exhaust but would,nt move forward and just cut out when I turned the throttle.I continued to run it just on it,s stand for about 10 mins each day (could,nt run it for longer as the garage started filling with fumes from the exhaust and I thought someone might complain) to try and get rid of the bad mixture.

Two weeks ago I got it started and it was running better and I was able to do circuits of the garage on it and it picked up ok with a fare (not maximum) speed.

However after a few minutes it seems to lose a bit of power and when I open the throttle to near full the engine dies. I can pick it up before it dies completely and it would pick up medium speed again.

Is this something to do still with the bad mix? Other than emptying the petrol/oil tank is there anything else I could do to get the mix back to normal?

Any advice or help greatly appreciated.

Thank You


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

I think you need to take it to a mechanic.

It sounds to me like the carburettor is dirty. Could be that the jets are covered in oil etc. If you put fuel in the oil then you may have done a lot of damage with the engine overheating (the symptoms do sound as though the piston is not moving freely).

Have you cleaned the air filter and done basic maintenance?


----------



## Swerve (Jun 29, 2011)

How much oil was put in the fuel. 1 litre or more. Also how much fuel put in oil.


----------



## missbusybusy (May 11, 2013)

Hi if you have gotten the petrol oil ratio mix incorrect this would show these symptoms, that model has a separate tank for the 2 stroke oil and one for the fuel, so by diluting down the fuel in the fuel tank (if you have mixed them together)only will not do the engine any harm as the oil pump is pumping the correct amount of oil from the separate oil tank, 
BUT
if you have put the fuel oil in to the oil tank you will need to drain and clean the tank and the pump or it will result in seizing the engine at some point as the fuel will separate from the oil during the oil pump cycle

hope that helps


----------



## jamtart98 (Jun 3, 2010)

Sorry for the delay in answering.
It was,nt much fuel in the oil. Much less than a litre. No oil in the fuel.

Not sure if it makes any difference but when I first got it started after the fuel in the oil error the exhaust fumes were horrendous. However with starting it on a regular basis and now running it round the garage on an almost daily basis there are no noticeable fumes from the exhaust so maybe through adding oil regularly is improving the mix.

I,m not a maintenance man and taking it to a garage will cost quite a few bob which I have,nt got at the moment. (Just shelled out 120 for a new battery for my car and 200 for tyres after a puncture). Is it relatively simple to take the carburettor and air filter out? I can usually dismantle these things but putting them back always seems more difficult!!!

Thanks to all of you for your very helpful advice up to now.


----------



## Swerve (Jun 29, 2011)

I would replace engine oil first then top up your petrol tank with more fuel and just let the bike tick over for a few hours a day and keep topping up with fresh petrol. Or alternatively syphon the old petrol out and replace with new. It's upto you. Keep us posted.


----------



## jamtart98 (Jun 3, 2010)

Ok. Thanks for that. Sounds like it could cure the problem.

I,ll get onto it on Monday and hopefully get it all back together A1 and run it it until the engine is running sweet and accelerating without dying.

I will keep you updated.

Thanks again.


----------



## missbusybusy (May 11, 2013)

Just a pointer do not use engine oil ensure that it is 2 stroke oil, for the fuel mix and gear box oil for the drive train NOT engine oil in the sense of Car engine oil !!


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Here's a site for an online manual download- will help with dismantling/reassembly.
w w w. mediafire . com /?ce30yz8dy0t

As a new member it won't let me post the address correctly - just remove the spaces


----------



## jamtart98 (Jun 3, 2010)

Brilliant.Thanks a lot for that.

Exactly what I need.

Thanks again.


----------



## jamtart98 (Jun 3, 2010)

Just in case you need to contact that site yourself it,s no longer available.

I,ve contacted Mediafire and asked them to direct me to where I can Download an instruction manual for a motor scooter.

Thanks again..


----------



## spinfastr (Oct 8, 2012)

Hope this will help http://www.49ccscoot.com/manuals/Peugeot_50_Vertical_2T_Engine_Manual.pdf manual is bases on FB2 engine


----------



## jamtart98 (Jun 3, 2010)

That,s great. Just downloaded it.

Thanks a lot.


----------

